
Ask HN: Best resources to learn React Native in 2 weeks? - megated
I&#x27;ll find myself with a couple of weeks free and I&#x27;d like to use that to get going with React Native. I have a background in web dev, JS and some mobile development so the basics of it are not alien to me.<p>What would be the recommended courses, tutorials or whatever to get me up to speed? Had a few bookmarks from last year but they are pretty out of date now and not sure where to begin!
======
acemarke
The "React Native Express" site is pretty good [0]. You might also want to
look at the "Awesome React Native" list for resources [1].

Beyond that, I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials and articles
on React, Redux, and related topics, at [2]. Specifically intended to be a
great starting point for anyone trying to learn the ecosystem, as well as a
solid source of good info on more advanced topics. It includes links for
learning core Javascript (ES5), modern Javascript (ES6+), React, and much
more. I also published an "Intro to React (and Redux)" presentation at [3],
which is a good overview of the basic concepts for both React and Redux.

Finally, the Reactiflux chat channels on Discord are a great place to hang
out, ask questions, and learn. The invite link is at [4].

You _might_ want to consider using the Create-React-App tool to do some
initial playing around with standard React for the web first to give yourself
an understanding of how to use React before moving on to React Native. There's
also a "Create-React-Native-App" tool that can help with spinning up a simple
RN project.

[0] [http://www.reactnativeexpress.com/](http://www.reactnativeexpress.com/)

[1] [https://github.com/jondot/awesome-react-
native](https://github.com/jondot/awesome-react-native)

[2] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[3] [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-
react-...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-react-redux-
intro/)

[4] [https://www.reactiflux.com](https://www.reactiflux.com)

~~~
megated
These look great, thanks a lot!

